# 2018 Murano Engine Sludge



## Virginia M (6 mo ago)

Having a major issue dealing with Nissan. I have a 2108 leased Murano with 22k miles!!! Wasn't driving much during covid. Changed the oil every 7500 miles. Last month blowing white smoke upon start. Took in for oil change and dealer said heavy engine sludge. Left it for over a week and Nissan Powertain denied coverage under warranty due to my not changing oil every 6 months even though I did it every 7500 miles. Now they want 9k to replace the engine on a vehicle that the lease is up in 2 months. This is my 6th Nissan, 3rd Murano and I will never buy another Nissan again because of poor customer service.


----------

